# Artillery fungus



## mjd (Feb 3, 2013)

What is a good chemical to use on vinyl siding to remove artillery fungus. Thanks.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

PressurePro is the expert on stuff like this. From what he had said in the past, nothing will remove it. I suppose you could pick each on off individually, but no chemicals he is aware of remove it.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I could tell you about chemicals that would remove it - but it's just not practical and very dangerous. It's just not worth doing - eventually the things dry out out after years on their own. You have to educate homeowners on ways to prevent it in the first place.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I suppose you could pick each on off individually, but no chemicals he is aware of remove it.


This is true. I have scraped the spores off individually, primed with oil to be safe and painted with good results on two small jobs. It's pointless unless they've removed every inch of mulch first though as it will simply return once you've left.


----------

